# My Ferry Link offer



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just spotted an offer on Facebook - you can get 25% off a MFL crossing using the code FEB25. Details on MFL website

Russ


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just had a look at them for my dates in June to August a cost of £78.74. Tried DFDS and their quote for same is £64. P&O is £113

I haven't really started looking yet but I think DFDS is looking good.

Frank


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Russell (why avoid epsilon?)

Tm


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Epsilon*

Hi

Off topic, here goes.

The Irish Sea is prone to rough crossings with large swells etc. Irish Ferries operate three vessels on the Dublin route.

1) High Speed Craft Jonathan Swift - cancelled in most rough conditions.

2) Cartour Epsilon - cancelled in rough weather, but not as often as the Swift

3) Ulysses - unstoppable.

If you are time critical etc, book on Ulysses - she will run come hell or high water, admittedly I think she took six hours to cross last week but she was the only ship to sail, in 70 knot headwinds. Stena were both cancelled.

Every time I go on the Swift, I do so due to the rough weather. I am always aware that I could be stranded in Dublin and the return cancelled.

Epsilon is basic inside in comparison to Ulysses but to be fair on a three hour crossing, what do people need?

Russell


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Russell,

a return for a 7m motorhome in June is coming out at £73 with MFL using that code - not bad I reckon?

The best I could get with DFDS is £88 for the dates I want to travel.

Morph


----------

